# Dont ad lib in school or else.



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Student suspended for 'booty' TV remark
Florida Teen Suspended For Booty Call

"I love booty." Three words lead to five days of suspension. Brad Devlin, a 17-year-old junior at Estero High School in the Lee County School District uttered those words in an ad-lib during his regular sports broadcast on the school's closed circuit TV program.

The script, approved by the TV production teacher, said the team really kicked some booty.

But Devlin, an aspiring broadcaster, then violated the school's no ad-libbing policy by saying: "I love booty." The term "booty" technically means a pirate's treasure, but in slang also refers to a girl's backside or sex.

Devlin was called to the office and suspended for five days for what was "inappropriate comments on live school television broadcast," Assistant Principal Howard Wendland said.
Continue Reading Thou shalt not ad-lib »


5 days suspension for an ad-lib. Wow, that's one tough censor they've got in Estero. The problem couldn't possibly be the use of the word "booty" as a girl's "backside or sex" as the TV production teacher had already approved it's use in that context.

The suspension is the same punishment given students who bring a knife to school, start a fight or join in gang rituals on campus.

"I was talking about the soccer game. I didn't think it was that big of a deal," Devlin said.
Devlin will not be permitted to return to the air (one strike and you're out), which will significantly impact his hopes of an education and career in broadcast journalism. He hopes that he can beg his way into doing prerecorded segments.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

schools are crazy these days ... i was expelled for 1 fight and i didn't even start it :roll:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Expelled for a fight? wow, my school is pretty laid back compared to most. i think it's 5 strikes and youre out, 5 fights and youre expelled/suspended for a while/ or Ommunity service. mostly community service. theres only 1 cop at our school and i rarely see him.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yea it is 1 incident an your gone :mrgreen:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Standing around and watching a fight here gets you suspended here.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

you get maced in vegas if your to close :mrgreen:


----------

